# Standard PC als Server



## Thomasio (26. Juli 2012)

Ich brauche einen Server, aber nicht im Sinne von Server, sondern ausschliesslich wegen der statischen IP Adresse.
Da drauf sollen ein paar Programme laufen, die ich selber code.
Ich würde das Ganze bei mir daheim aufbauen, wenn ich eine statische IP hätte, aber mein Provider nutzt NAT, sprich ich habe überhaupt keine public IP, nicht mal eine dynamische.
Ich brauche auf dem Rechner keinerlei Server-Funktionen wie PHP oder Mail oder was, ich brauche nur einen einfachen Standard PC mit Remotezugriff, auf dem ich installieren kann was ich will.
Es muss ein Root-Server sein, weil ich ein paar Funktionen brauche die auf VM´s nicht zuverlässig genug arbeiten, z.B. die Systemuhr.
Ich brauche kein Server OS, aber es sollte ein 64bit Windows sein, weil meine Programme für Windows x64 geschrieben sind, ein einfaches Win7 reicht schon.
(Von mir aus auch gar kein OS, sofern ich mir selber eins installieren kann, Lizenzen habe ich reichlich, aber das dürfte via Remotezugriff schwierig sein.)
Ich brauche keinen grossen Traffic, 1Mbit reicht locker, aber ich will auch keine bösen Überraschungen, also Flatrate.
Überhaupt brauche ich keine tolle Hardware, 2GB Speicher und 20GB Festplatte reicht locker, nur sollte es keine SingleCore CPU sein, weil meine Programme alle Multithreaded sind.

Sämtliche Providerangebote haben entweder Linux, oder (gegen Aufpreis) Windows Server, beinhalten haufenweise Serverfunktionen wie MsSql und Zeug, Sicherheitspakete mit Firewall und Antivirus für Server, wobei diese Extras, insbesondere die Windows-Lizenz, mehr kostet als die ganze Hardware.
Ich kenne mich mit der Problematik von Server-Sicherheit nicht aus, ich weiss nur, dass das ein Problem ist, was ich mit einem "normalen" Windows gar nicht erst hätte, da wird eine kostenlose Variante von Firewall und Antivirus installiert, automatische Updates aktiviert und fertig.
Obendrein sind viele dieser Angebote sehr kurzlebig, mache Provider mit scheinbar tollen Angeboten existieren 6 Monate später nicht mehr, oder haben heftige Downtimes.

In kurz:
Gibt es irgendwo einen zuverlässigen Provider, der mir zu einem vernünftigen Preis einen Rechner mit statischer IP und Win7 inkl. Remotezugriff vermietet?


----------



## Klein0r (31. August 2012)

Ich habe zwar nach den ersten beiden sätzen aufgehört zu lesen, aber wie wäre es damit?
http://www.no-ip.com/

Dann kannst du alles zu Hause hosten

EDIT: Wie dein Provider nutzt NAT? Dann weiß ich nicht ob die Lösung funktioniert - dachte das wäre ein Tippfehler :/


----------



## Thomasio (11. September 2012)

Sorry für späte Antwort, war im Urlaub.

Ja, mein Provider nutzt NAT, hier wird das gesamte Dorf über dieselbe public IP geroutet, wie ein gigantisches Heim-Netzwerk, nur dass die User keinen Zugriff auf den Router haben und somit keine Ports weiterleiten können, dementsprechend funktionieren alle Lösungen die dynamische IP´s in statische Adressen umwandeln (wie z.B. NoIP.com) bei mir nicht.


----------



## erik s. (12. September 2012)

Man könnte das durch einen Tunnel zu einem externen Rechner/Server realisieren, der dann die entsprechenden Ports auf dein virtuelles Interface bzw. die IP deines virtuellen Interfaces weiterleitet. So einen Tunnel kann man auf verschiedene Arten realisieren. Ich würde Linux bzw. ein Unix-System empfehlen, ein einfacher vServer dürfte dazu ausreichen (davon ausgehend, dass nicht allzu viel Traffic entsteht, Stichwort Trafficbegrenzung des Serverproviders). Dann kannst du mit PPPoE oder OpenVPN einen virtuellen Tunnel aufbauen und die Windows-Maschine zu hause stehen lassen.
Statische IP-Adressen sind bei solchen (Server-)Angeboten eigentlich obligatorisch. Eine Domain bräuchtest du nicht mal, da auch die DynDNS-Anbieter (logischerweise) mit statischen IPs arbeiten können. Sie sollte nur regelmäßig "aktualisiert" werden, da die Anbieter teilweise den Account bei Nichtbenutzung deaktivieren.

Gruß


----------



## Thomasio (12. September 2012)

Danke für die Antwort, aber ob das Sinn macht?
Kostenweise dürfte ein VServer plus ein Heim-Server im 24/7 Betrieb kaum weniger kosten als ein kleiner Root-Server, wenn da nur nicht die Lizenzgebühren für ein Windows-Server-OS wären, sprich es wäre mir weit lieber einen Provider zu finden, der mir erlaubt Win7 (ohne Serverfunktionen) als OS zu verwenden.


----------



## erik s. (12. September 2012)

Falls du einen gefunden hast, sag bescheid. Würde mich interessieren


----------

